

Startup success in 2015 - knicksjets121

video.foxbusiness.com&#x2F;v&#x2F;3965557782001&#x2F;will-startup-success-continue-in-2015#sp=show-clips
======
_RPM
What is the significance of this video? It sounds like puffery to me.

~~~
knicksjets121
I don't consider it puffery. It was more or less about the general idea of the
promise of startups in the new age, less about their opinions. It's about
having more resources available than ever to innovate and really be passionate
about your idea, leading to future success.

